# GPASI AHAP changes



## madmax (Sep 29, 2004)

Hi All. For those of you who know of the Aquatic Horticultural Award Program (AHAP) run within the Greater Pittsburgh Aquarium Society Inc. (GPASI), there will be some changes made to the program by the end of this month. I wanted to post some of the changes here for everybody to review and give their opinions and thoughts. Even if you don't participate in the AHAP program I think that you will be able to help out. I know there are some excellent plant growers in our club that are not in GPASI. For information about the AHAP program and its rules go to:

GPASI : AHAP

Anyway, I'll start with Class G - Stem Plants

Here is the old Class G:

Class G - Stem Plants Biological types 8 Plants with long stems with leaves which root in the mud. They are dependent on life in the water, but at the same time can have contact with the air. (floating leaves, immersed part of the stem and the blossoms). Many aquarium species belong to this group. Alternanthera reineckii Ammannia senegalensis gracilis Bacopa amplexicaulis caroliniana monnieri Cabomba aquatica caroliniana furcata Cardamine lyrata (bittercress) Didiplis diandra (waterhedge) Eichhornia diversifolia azurea Elodea canadensis (Anacharis) Gymnocoronis spilanthoides Hydrilla verticillata Egeria densa Hottonia palustris (water violet) inflata (tropical water violet) Hygrophila corymbosa (giant hygrophilia) polysperma difformis (water wisteria) Heteranthera zosterifolia Lagarosiphon major Limnophila (ambulia) heterophylla aquatica sessiflora Ludwigia arcuata glandulosa inclinata repens Lysimachia nummularia (loosetrife) Lobelia cardinalis (water lobelia), Myriophyllum mattogrossense pinnatum spicatum (milfoil), Najas flexilis guadalupensis, Potamogeton gayi perfoliatus, Rotala macrandra rotundifolia wallichii, Shinnersia rivularis, Zosterella dubia. To complete this class one must propagate six (6) species.

5 points: all Elodea species, Hygrophilia polysperma

10 points: all Hygrophilia species (except H. polysperma) and all species not mentioned in other groups

15 points: all Myriophyllum species, Ludwigia glandulosa, Cabomba caroliniana

20 points: Hottonia palustris, Eichhornia diversifolia and azurea, Ammania species, Nesaea pedicillata, Cabomba furcata and aquatica

Targets: Ludwigia inclinata, Eusteralis stellata, Rotala wallichi and macrandra, Nesaea sp "red", Blyxa alternifolia

Here is the new Class G that Bill Wells and I have been working on:

Class G - Stem Plants (10 species)
Plants with long stems with leaves which root in the mud. They are dependent on life in the water, but at the same time can have contact with the air. (floating leaves, immersed part of the stem and the blossoms). The roots must remain moist, but the stems can grow in or out of the water. Many aquarium species belong to this group.

5 points: all Elodea species, Hygrophila polysperma, Rotala rotundifolia

10 points: All Hygrophila species (except H. polysperma and H. balsamica) and all species not mentioned in other groups.

15 points: Cabomba caroliniana, Ludwigia glandulosa, Rotala sp.'Colorata', Bacopa sp. 'Colorata', Hemigraphis traian, Ludwigia arcuata, Juncus repens, Rotala pusilla, Rotala sp. 'Nanjenshan' and all Myriophyllum species.

20 points: Hottonia palustris, Eichhornia diversifolia, Eichhornia azurea, Ammania species, Nesaea pedicillata, Cabomba furcata and Cabomba aquatica, Rotala sp.'Goias', Rotala ramosior, Rotala sp. 'Vietnam'

Targets: All varieties of Ludwigia inclinata, Pogostemon stellatus, Rotala wallichi, Rotala macrandra, Nesaea sp "red", all Tonina species, Egleria fluctuans, Ludwigia sp. 'Guinea', Pogostemon helferi, Hemianthus callitrichoides

This is a class that I think needs severe updates and changes. I'm sure it still needs some changes so if you get a little time give me some feedback.

Thanks,

Tim Gross


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I think _Nesaea pedic*e*llata_ should be a target. I'm not so sure _P. helferi_ should be.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

What is the goal of the target species? Very difficult species to propogate? Very rare species?

P. helferi may not be the most difficult to propogate, but it is pretty finnicky, if it gets shaded it melts in a day - one day it's there next day it's gone. If we want to make any stem plants that can be used in the foreground to be target species as a general rule, P. helferi would fit.

I think Hygrophila sp. "red" should a target as well.


----------



## madmax (Sep 29, 2004)

Thanks for the quick feedback guys. Target species are plants that are very difficult to grow. I've never grown P. helferi but I heard that it is difficult. Cavan and I were talking about making a 30 point category. Perhaps P. helferi should be a 30 point plant. I also think N. pedicellata should be a target. I have no experience with Hyrgophila sp. "red". Has anybody else?

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

It's the last plant you put in the tank that I wanted to make sure to keep. It's a very slow grower for me.....I haven't gotten any new growth shoots yet.

A 30 point category would make sense to me.


----------



## BillW (Apr 23, 2005)

madmax said:


> Thanks for the quick feedback guys. Target species are plants that are very difficult to grow. I've never grown P. helferi but I heard that it is difficult. Cavan and I were talking about making a 30 point category. Perhaps P. helferi should be a 30 point plant. I also think N. pedicellata should be a target. I have no experience with Hyrgophila sp. "red". Has anybody else?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Tim


Just so everyone knows target species are worth 40 points. There is a large jump in points from the 20 point species to the targets, but this matches with what BAP has been doing for many decades. I don't see any reason to mess with success; while we don't have to keep things exactly like the BAP program it is a good model to follow. The target category should be reserved for those species that take a great deal of time and effort to propagate.

I will post more later; I have to head out of the house now.


----------



## Mud Pie Mama (Jul 30, 2006)

HA, ha; He, he.....being the newbie of the bunch, anything I can grow should be considered an easy plant! 

I started with 5 two inch sprigs of Pogostemon helferi then in two months time I had almost 25 bushy bunches. BUT, when I pulled the tank apart and left them in a bowl of water for four days while I collected new hardscape, debated & designed and handled an unplanned emergency 16 hour work day....well.... I ended up with a bowl of TOTAL MUSH!!!! My other plants handled the waiting game pretty well. Not the P. helferi! Thank goodness I plopped a single stem in the tank where I was debuting its new tank placement. Now back to square one to rebuild my grove. 

Kate P.


----------



## madmax (Sep 29, 2004)

BillW said:


> Just so everyone knows target species are worth 40 points. There is a large jump in points from the 20 point species to the targets, but this matches with what BAP has been doing for many decades. I don't see any reason to mess with success; while we don't have to keep things exactly like the BAP program it is a good model to follow. The target category should be reserved for those species that take a great deal of time and effort to propagate.


Yes, the jump in points is due to the difficulty of growing a target species. However, since the green side of the hobby is quickly growing, there are now several species that fall somewhere in between the 20 point plants and the targets. I don't think it is a huge deal if we add it or not, but if the only reason to not add a 30 point class is because of the success of the BAP program, then I still think we should add 30 point class.

Your thoughts,

Tim


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Since we are comparing the BAP and AHAP programs, it can take at the least 3 months to get a spawn for BAP. For AHAP, often in can take 1-2 months, and multiple submissions can be acquired from one tank. Should we consider increasing the number of points and requirements for the classes? I've been doing the AHAP for only a few months and I have over 300 points already - 1/3 of the requirements (points at least) to Grand Master.


----------



## madmax (Sep 29, 2004)

Hey Efren. Yes that is definitely true. Here are the new requirements for levels of accomplishments that we are going to propose:

LEVELS OF ACCOMPLISHMENT 
Requirements for the levels of accomplishment are as follows: 

Novice Aquatic Horticulturalist: a total of 5 to 100 points

Beginning Aquatic Horticulturalist: a total of 100 points plus the following:
•	one (1) completed class

Aquatic Horticulturist: a total of 200 points plus the following:
•	two (2) completed classes
•	one (1) flowering or sexual reproduction

Senior Aquatic Horticulturist: a total of 300 points plus the following:
•	three (3) completed classes
•	three (3) flowerings
•	one (1) sexual reproduction
•	two (2) articles, oral presentations, or artworks published in the newsletter.

Expert Aquatic Horticulturalist: a total of 500 points plus the following:
•	five (5) completed classes
•	five (5) flowerings
•	two (2) sexual reproductions
•	four (4) articles, oral presentations, or artworks published in the newsletter.
•	One Target species propagated.

Master Aquatic Horticulturist: a total of 900 points plus the following:
•	eight (8 ) completed classes
•	eight (8 ) flowerings
•	three (3) sexual reproductions
•	six (6) articles, oral presentations, or artworks published in the newsletter.
•	Two Target species propagated.

Grand Master Aquatic Horticulturist: a total of 1,300 points plus the following:
•	completion of all classes 
•	ten (10) flowerings
•	five (5) sexual reproductions
•	eight (8 ) articles, oral presentations, or artworks published in the newsletter.
•	Five Target species propagated.

They are obviously harder, but are they hard enough?

Tim


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

I personally think that it's not hard enough. If you would like to compare the BAP and the AHAP programs again, there are 2 Grand Masters in the BAP program. I suspect it took many years to reach GM for the BAP program. Right now there are potentially 2 grand masters for the AHAP program. Obviously they are very deserving given their knowledge and contribution to local hobbyists (and I'm not an arse-kissing type). It would be relatively easier for a collectoritis fiend like me to gain the requirements for GM in AHAP compared to a similar person in the BAP program, and honestly I still don't know what I'm doing. 

It's going to be a pain in the arse, but I suggest we re-evaluate target species yearly given rapid flux in the plant hobby (case in point - P. helferi and L. sp. "guinea" 6 months ago were extremely difficult to get and propogate, now they are relatively easy to acquire and less difficult than other species. Also look at Blyxa japonica - 1 year ago it was very difficult to get, now it's hard to give it away at the AHAP auctions).

My suggestions for the requirements:

Senior Aquatic Horticulturist: a total of 600 points plus the following:
• three (3) completed classes
• five (5) flowerings
• one (1) sexual reproduction
• two (2) articles, oral presentations, or artworks published in the newsletter.
• one (1) Target species propogated

Expert Aquatic Horticulturalist: a total of 1000 points plus the following:
• five (5) completed classes
• eight (8) flowerings
• two (2) sexual reproductions
• four (4) articles, oral presentations, or artworks published in the newsletter.
• 3 (three) Target species propagated.

Master Aquatic Horticulturist: a total of 1500 points plus the following:
• eight (8 ) completed classes
• fifteen (15) flowerings
• five (5) sexual reproductions
• six (6) articles, oral presentations, or artworks published in the newsletter.
• five (5) Target species propagated.

Grand Master Aquatic Horticulturist: a total of 3000 points plus the following:
• completion of all classes 
• thirty (30) flowerings
• ten (10) sexual reproductions
• eight (8 ) articles, oral presentations, or artworks published in the newsletter.
• Ten (10) Target species propagated.


----------



## madmax (Sep 29, 2004)

Efren. I agree with you. I think that we need to make it more difficult once you get to senior and above. I think when Bill, Cavan, and myself redid the requirements we were afraid to make it too difficult. I think the requirements should go more along the lines of what you just proposed. It should take _a lot_ of time and hard work to get to Grand Master.

Tim


----------



## BillW (Apr 23, 2005)

madmax said:


> Efren. I agree with you. I think that we need to make it more difficult once you get to senior and above. I think when Bill, Cavan, and myself redid the requirements we were afraid to make it too difficult. I think the requirements should go more along the lines of what you just proposed. It should take _a lot_ of time and hard work to get to Grand Master.
> 
> Tim


Remember its not just the level requirements, we have lowered the point value for many plants, increased the requirements to complete the classes and added a new class that must be completed to reach Grand Master.
The proposed new classes are:

Class Listings
The number of species required to complete a class are listed in parenthesis after the class description.
Class A - Most Small Surface & Near Surface Type Plants (6 species)
Small plants floating on the surface of the water. They typically have some parts reduced (roots, stems, or leaves) and for nourishment they are dependent on dissolved matter in the water. They are free floating and do not root to any substrate.

5 points: All Lemna species, Spirodella polyrhiza, Riccia fluitans, Wolffia arrhiza, all species not mentioned in other point groups.
10 points: Azolla caroliniana, Limnobium stoloniferum, Limnobium spongia, Limnobium laevigatum, Salvinia auriculata
15 points: Salvinia auriculata
20 points: Salvinia cucullata
Targets: None.

Class B - Most Large Surface & Free Floating Type Plants (6 species)
Larger floating plants. Some have floating leaves exposed to the air and others like Ceratophyllum stay submerged but do not form true roots.

5 points: All Ceratophyllum species, Utricularia gibba
10 points: Ludwigia helminthorrhiza, Ludwigia sediodes, all species not mentioned in other point groups.
15 points: Pistia stratiotes and all Eichhornia species, 
20 points: All free floating Utricularia species not mentioned in other point groups.
Targets: Aldrovanda vesiculosa

Class C -All Sagittaria & Vallisernia Type Plants (6 species)
These are submersed plants with long leaves which are thread-shaped or ribbon-shaped, creating a rosette. They root on the bottom and flower on the surface of the water with the exception of male Vallisneria flowers.

5 points: Vallisneria spiralis
10 points: Eleocharis acicularis, Eleocharis parvula, Eleocharis vivipara, Sagittaria eatonii, Sagittaria graminea, Sagittaria subulata v. subulata, Vallisneria asiatica, Vallisneria americana, Vallisneria gigantea, Vallisneria natans, all species not mentioned in other groups
15 points: Subularia aquatica
20 points: Blyxa aubertii, Cyperus helferi
Targets: Blyxa japonica and Blyxa novoguineensis

Class D - All Anubias, Aponogeton & Cryptocoryne Type Plants (6 species)
Rosette plants with their leaves submersed and with distinct petioles.

5 points: None
10 points: All species not mentioned in other groups.
15 points: Aponogeton ulvaceus, Aponogeton undulatus, all Anubias species and all Cryptocoryne species not mentioned in other groups.
20 points: All Aponogeton species not mentioned in other groups (except A. didistachyus in Class F) and all Lagenandra species.
Targets: Aponogeton berierianus, and Aponogeton madagascariensis, Cryptocoryne nuri and Cryptocoryne auriculata, Ottelia alismoides and Ottelia ulvifolia

Class E - All Amazon Sword and Crinum Plants (5 species)
Rosette and bulb type plants.

5 points: None.
10 points: Echinodorus tenellus and all species not mentioned in other groups.
15 points: Crinum aquatica, Crinum natans, Crinum thaianum and all Echinodorus species not mentioned in other groups.
20 points: Samolus parviflorus
Targets: None

Class F - Water Lily Type Plants (3 species)
Plants which root in the mud with the roots growing from a stout rootstock. The leaves have long petioles (stems) and they float on the surface of the water. The flowers are on the surface of the water, and the fruits sink after ripening.

5 points: Aponogeton distachyus
10 points:, all species not mentioned in other groups.
15 points: Barclaya longifolia, all Nupar species, all Nymphaea species and Nymphoides aquatica.
20 points: All species of Orontium.
Targets: All species of Brasenia.

Class G - Stem Plants (10 species)
Plants with long stems with leaves which root in the mud. They are dependent on life in the water, but at the same time can have contact with the air. (floating leaves, immersed part of the stem and the blossoms). The roots must remain moist, but the stems can grow in or out of the water. Many aquarium species belong to this group.

5 points: all Elodea species, Hygrophilia polysperma
10 points: All Hygrophilia species (except H. polysperma) and all species not mentioned in other groups.
15 points: Cabomba caroliniana, Ludwigia glandulosa and all Myriophyllum species.
20 points: Hottonia palustris, , Eichhornia diversifolia, Eichhornia azurea, Ammania species, Nesaea pedicillata, Cabomba furcata and Cabomba aquatica
Targets: Ludwigia inclinata, Eusteralis stellata, Rotala wallichi, Rotala macrandra, Nesaea sp "red", Blyxa alternifolia

Class H - Most Bog Type Plants (8 species)
Shore plants living only in the partly emerged and terrestrial phases and bog plants. They typically have a short submerged stage. Normally grows with the water level below the surface, but the roots must reach the water level. The leaves are normally out of the water, but can tolerate being submerged for prolonged periods of time
5 points: Sparganium species
10 points: All species not mentioned in other groups.
15 points: Limnacharis flava
20 points: 
Targets: Regnellidium diphyllum

Class I - All Marine Plants (3 Green, 1 Red, 1 Brown, 2 vascular)
Marine Macroalga (Green, Red & Brown) and Grasses. Macroalga are large enough to be easily seen and examined. Microalga, which are not eligible include the many microscopic, mostly single-celled forms. The vascular marine plants are mostly flowering grasses. Some of these grasses can also tolerate brackish water, but all are included here.

Red Macro Algae (Rhodophyta)
5 points: None.
10 points: Galaxaura marginata
15 points: Galaxaura oblongata
20 points: All species of red macroalga not included in other point classes.
Targets: Acanthophora spicifera, Anotrichum barbatum, Asparagopsis taxiformis, Callithamnion cordatum, All Chondria species, All Dasya species, Dictyurus accidentalis,
Griffithsia globulifera, All Jania species, Martensia pavonia, and Trichogloepsis pedicellata

Green Macro Algae
5 points: Caulerpa mexicana, C. prolifera, C. racemosa var. peltata, C. racemosa var. racemosa, C. serularioides, C. toxifolia, Chaetomorpha linum, Enteromorpha flexuosa, 
10 points: All Bryopsis species, Caulerpa crassifolia, C. lanuginosa, C. serrulata, & C. taxifolia, all Chadtomorpha species, Cladophora prolifera, all Chaetomorpha species not in other groups, and Codium decorticatum
15 points: Batophora oerstedii, Caulerpa cupressoides & C. verticillata, all Chadtomorpha species, all Cladocephalus species, Codium repens, Dasycladus vermicularis, Dictyophaeria cavernosa, Neomeris annulata, All Penicillus species, All Rhipilea species, and All Ulva species
20 points: All species of green macroalga not mentioned in other point classes
Targets: All Chamaedons species, Cymopolia barbarta, Halimeda lacrimosa & H. opuntia, Ulvarua oxysperma,

Brown Macro Algae
5 points: None.
10 points: None.
15 points: None.
20 points: All species of brown macroalga not mentioned in other point classes.
Targets: Dictyota bartayresii, D. divaricata & D. linearis, Lobophora variegata, Rosenvingea intricata,and All Turbinaria species

Marine Vascular plants
5 points: 
10 points: Thalassia testudinim and all species of marine plants vascuclar plants not mentioned in other groups.
15 points: Halophila englemannii
20 points: Halophila decipiens
Targets: Any species reproduced by sexual reproduction; producing flowers, seeds and seedlings. [[[This must be more specific]]]

Class J - Creeping Shoot Plants (5 species)
This class includes low growing plants that spread by a creeping shoot bearing a new leaf at a regular interval.

5 points: Marsilia quadrifolia, Marsilea mutica.
10 points: Hydrocotyle leucocephala, Hydrocotyle verticillata, Lilaeopsis brasiliensis, Lilaeopsis mauritiana, Lilaeopsis novae-zealandiae, Marsilia crenata, Marsilia drummondii, Ranunculus limosella, Sellaria radicans, all plants not mentioned in other groups.
15 points: Elatine triandra, Glossostigma diandra, Glossostigma elatinoides, 
20 points: Hydrocotyle vulgaris, Hydrocotyle sibthorpiodes, Marsilea species, Pilularia species, Utricularia tricolor
Targets: None.

Class K - Aquatic Ferns and Mosses (6 species)
This class contains all aquatic ferns and mosses not listed in other categories. All species herein grow under water as a normal circumstance.

5 points: Vesicularia dubyana, all species of Ceratopterus, all species of Microsorium
10 points: Bolbitis heudelotii, 
15 points: Bolbitis heteroclita, Fontinalis antipyretica
20 points: None.
Targets: All species of Isotes.

Class L Native Plants (7 species)
Any freshwater or brackish species that is endemic to any of the 50 states in the US. It cannot be an introduced species.
[[[To be done: list the species point values and move natives from other classes to this one.]]]
5 points: 
10 points: 
15 points: 
20 points: 
Targets:


----------



## BillW (Apr 23, 2005)

We are also planning to make changes to the rules text. The proposed new rules are:

AHAP Rules

PURPOSE
The purpose of the Aquatic Horticultural Award Program (AHAP) is: to promote the keeping and propagation of aquatic plants, aid in the recognition of plant species, encourage research, through the growth and propagation of different species, recognize achievements of individuals through awards, and disseminate information through GPASI's Finformation and through the general meetings.

AQUATIC PLANT DEFINED
An aquatic plant is one that exists in a submerged or floating state as a normal occurrence at some time during the course of any one complete growing season.
The main identification books which will be used for the AHAP program will be Baensch Aquarium Atlas volumes 1-3 and Aquarium Plants by Kristel Kasselmann. Back up books will be Tropica Catalogue Aquarium Plants - A Complete Introduction by Holger Windelov published by T.F.H. and A Fishkeepers Guide to Aquarium Plants by Barry James published by Tetra Press. Other references will be used as necessary for the identification of species. Freshwater algae are not eligible for inclusion in the program. Marine macro algae are eligible, but marine micro algae are not eligible.
[[[Are subspecies, varieties or cultivars considered different for purposes of counting as a separate propagation?]]]
THE AHAP COMMITTEE
The AHAP Chair shall be appointed by the GPASI President, and the remaining members shall be appointed by the AHAP Chair.
Function of the AHAP Committee
To oversee and enforce all rules and regulations governing AHAP, awarding points to qualifying members, maintaining records and presenting awards. The AHAP rules and regulations shall be reviewed and revised when necessary.
AHAP Checkers
Any person on the AHAP committee may verify the species of a submitted plant and any flowerings or sexual propagation, with the AHAP chair having final approval.

*** The AHAP Chair reserves the right to reject stunted, algae covered, or unhealthy plants. Additionally, duckweed (Lemna minor), Wolffia and Utricularia gibba may not be present in AHAP submissions except in the propagation of those species. ***
Amendments
The AHAP committee may make changes to these rules as they deem necessary, subject to the approval of the Board of Directors. Changes will be published to GPASI members. 
If there are changes to the requirements for completing a Class or achieving a Level of Accomplishment the Class or Level awards already achieved by current participants will not be changed. If the points listed for a species are revised any points previously awarded will not be changed. 
ELIGIBILITY 
All members in good standing are eligible for AHAP. If any member should not renew their membership, awarded points will be kept on an "inactive list" until such time that they renew their membership.

TRANSFER MEMBERSHIPS - NEW MEMBERS ONLY 
Any person joining GPASI and transferring from another club will be allowed to transfer points from the other club only if that club's rules meet GPASI's AHAP criteria. These propagations must be verified by the transferring club. The points allocated will follow GPASI's AHAP. Certificates or awards will not be given for plants previously propagated or Classes already finished in another club. Full point credit for transferred propagations will be given toward a member's Level of Achievement.

REQUIREMENTS FOR PROPAGATION
The propagation process must be completed in the manner described below. 
1.	Growth that is simply continued growth of obtained plants does not count! Material turned in for AHAP must be from side shoots, new stems after trimming, runners or seeds.
2.	Regrowth of a seasonal plant does not count as a propagation; it is simply classified as a new growth (Examples are the Aponogeton sp.).
3.	A sufficient quantity of propagated plants must be turned in to qualify. [[[Need to define this for other types of propagation.]]]
a.	For small floating species about 1/2 cup (not including water) must be submitted. 
b.	For Class G, stem plants, the initial stem count shall be at least six stems, rooted or unrooted, and must be doubled as determined by the count of growing stems.
c.	Reproducing by the means of runners, shall be recognized when four or more healthy plants are produced, which are capable of living independently from the parent plant. The parent plant must be alive and healthy.
4.	For a species too be recognized for propagation the participant must submit a completed AHAP form along with one or all of the following
a.	Plant or plants donated to the AHAP auction. Even If a plant is not donated to the AHAP auction the propagation must still be visually verified by a member of the AHAP committee
i.	If a plant is not submitted for auction a cash donation (currently: $3.00) will be required to help defer the cost of certificates and awards. Amount to be set by the AHAP committee.
b.	A written article on the propagation of the species, submitted for publication in the GPASI Finformation.
c.	A five to ten minute oral presentation on the propagation of the species.
i.	At least one month's prior notification to the AHAP Chair is required before an oral presentation can be scheduled. 
ii.	Photos or slides would be helpful to other members and are encouraged, but are not required.
d.	Completion of all 3 options (a, b and c) for a species will result in an additional points being awarded to the participant equal to the value of the propagation. This means an extra 40 points for a target species.
5.	Flowering, after proper verification, shall be awarded points. In view of the fact that the difficulty of propagating a plant is not always the same as the difficulty of getting it to flower the points awarded for flowering will be equal to the value of the asexual propagation of the particular plant species unless specified otherwise below.
a.	The exceptions are: [[[To be done]]].
6.	Sexual reproduction will be recognized for one or more plants reproducing by sexual means from the aquarists own stock. Sexual propagation will be awarded 1.5 times the value of asexual propagation. Seeds and reproduced plants must be from the member's parent plant(s) and not obtained from a supplier or nursery. The reproduction of those plants propagating form spores (i.e. ferns and mosses) will be considered a sexual reproduction and shall be awarded 1.5 times the point value of the asexual propagation of the particular plant species.

Awards
1.	Plant Certificates will be awarded for each species successfully propagated.
2.	Plaques will be given for the completion of each AHAP Class.
3.	A Certificate will be given for the fulfillment of the requirements for the Level of Accomplishment of Beginning Horticulturalist.
4.	Plaques will be given for the fulfillment of the requirements for each Level of Accomplishment above Beginning Horticulturalist
5.	A Special award will be given for the completion of all classes.
6.	To encourage AHAP participants to propagate very difficult or rare plants, the AHAP Committee will award a plaque for the propagation of any species from the Target List. The plaque will be awarded following submission of a completed AHAP report, donation of the propagated plant for AHAP auction and submission of an article about the plant and its propagation written for GPASI publication.
7.	A lifetime GPASI membership will be awarded to anyone becoming a Grand Master Aquatic Horticulturalist. To maintain this title, the member must give a plant related oral presentation or write a plant related article at least once each calendar year. The member must also serve on the AHAP Committee.
8.	Other special awards may be given at the discretion of the AHAP Committee.


----------



## madmax (Sep 29, 2004)

BillW said:


> Remember its not just the level requirements, we have lowered the point value for many plants, increased the requirements to complete the classes and added a new class that must be completed to reach Grand Master.


That is true Bill. However, I still think that the level of accomplishment requirements are too low. Maybe they should be somewhere in between Efren's proposol and ours, but more towards Efren's proposol. Making the requirements higher means that people will have to get their hands on more plants, flower more plants, and just deal with more plants. This can only be good. It should really mean something to become a Grand Master in our club.



BillW said:


> The main identification books which will be used for the AHAP program will be Baensch Aquarium Atlas volumes 1-3 and Aquarium Plants by Kristel Kasselmann. Back up books will be Tropica Catalogue Aquarium Plants - A Complete Introduction by Holger Windelov published by T.F.H. and A Fishkeepers Guide to Aquarium Plants by Barry James published by Tetra Press.


Although these books are still good they are starting to become a little outdated. Since the plant finder is usaully updated should we consider using this site as a reference?



BillW said:


> [[[Are subspecies, varieties or cultivars considered different for purposes of counting as a separate propagation?]]]


I think subspecies and varieties should count as a propagation, but only one variety or subspecies should count towards completion of that class. The rest will just count towards the total point value.



BillW said:


> *** The AHAP Chair reserves the right to reject stunted, algae covered, or unhealthy plants. Additionally, duckweed (Lemna minor), Wolffia and Utricularia gibba may not be present in AHAP submissions except in the propagation of those species. ***


I think we should sum it up by saying something like: The AHAP Chair reserves the right to reject stunted, algae covered, or unhealthy plants. Additionally, there may only be one species per bag.



BillW said:


> i. If a plant is not submitted for auction a cash donation (currently: $3.00) will be required to help defer the cost of certificates and awards. Amount to be set by the AHAP committee.


What does "Amount to be set by the AHAP committee." mean?



BillW said:


> b. A written article on the propagation of the species, submitted for publication in the GPASI Finformation.


If an article on propagation is written, does it only count towards the propagation of that plant, or does it also count towards the amount of articles required to reach certain levels of accomplishment?



BillW said:


> 6. Sexual reproduction will be recognized for one or more plants reproducing by sexual means from the aquarists own stock. Sexual propagation will be awarded 1.5 times the value of asexual propagation. Seeds and reproduced plants must be from the member's parent plant(s) and not obtained from a supplier or nursery. The reproduction of those plants propagating form spores (i.e. ferns and mosses) will be considered a sexual reproduction and shall be awarded 1.5 times the point value of the asexual propagation of the particular plant species.


There needs to be some type of documentation or proof of a sexual reproduction.

Later,

Tim


----------



## madmax (Sep 29, 2004)

Here is my stab at the new native class:

*Class L Native Plants (7 species)*
Any freshwater or brackish species that are endemic to Pennsylvania. It cannot be an introduced species.

*5 points:* All species of Elodea, Egeria densa, all species of Lemna, Lysimachia nummularia, all Spirodella species, Utricularia gibba, Vallisneria americana, all Wolffia species
*10 points:* All species of Eleocharis, all species of Najas, Lobelia cardinalis, Ludwigia palustris, All Polygonum species, Zosterella dubia, all species not included in other groups.
*15 points:* Hydrocotyle americana, Hydrocotyle ranunculoides, Hydrocotyle umbellata, Lindernia dubia, All Nuphar species, All Nymphoides species, All Myriophyllum species 
*20 points:* Rotala ramosior, Ranunculus aquatilis, Ranunculus flabellaris, All Utricularia species exept gibba
*Targets:* All species of Isoetes, Eriocaulon aquaticum

The native class was originally species endemic to the United States. I changed it to PA because it was a lot easier for me to do and the purpose of this class is to get people to go out into their local water ways and look for plants. I think we should make it the Tri-state area instead of the U.S. or PA. Another thing. Are we including bog plants into this category or are we sticking to plants that can grow under water for all or most of their life?

I know this Class still needs a lot of work.

Later,

Tim


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

I don't know how to use the multiple quote feature so.....


When coming up with 3000 points for Grand Master, I averaged the points for a particular species at 15 points. For 3000 points, that's 200 species propogated to be a Grand Master. Take into the factor of 30 flowerings, and 10 sexual reproductions, then that's about 150 species of plants propogated. That's not an emense amount considering our hobby. I guess we can always see in a year or so and reasses then the points needed for different levels of accomplishment.


Kasselman's book is pretty new yet there are a bunch of plants that we have that isn't in either reference. I agree we should consider using the plantfinder as another source. That means Cavan needs to start adding more entries though!  

I like the idea of subspecies going towards overall points, but not towards class requirements.


I like the natives class, but it is a little confusing. For the natives class, do these have to be taken from the wild? Can you choose which class your submission goes towards (eg L. palustris towards stem plants or natives)?


----------



## BillW (Apr 23, 2005)

madmax said:


> That is true Bill. However, I still think that the level of accomplishment requirements are too low. Maybe they should be somewhere in between Efren's proposol and ours, but more towards Efren's proposol. Making the requirements higher means that people will have to get their hands on more plants, flower more plants, and just deal with more plants. This can only be good. It should really mean something to become a Grand Master in our club.


I don't have a problem with increasing the requirements for the upper levels even more, I just want to be sure everything is taken into account.



madmax said:


> Although these books are still good they are starting to become a little outdated. Since the plant finder is usaully updated should we consider using this site as a reference?


I think it can be listed as an additional reference, but not the only reference.



madmax said:


> I think subspecies and varieties should count as a propagation, but only one variety or subspecies should count towards completion of that class. The rest will just count towards the total point value.


What about cultivars? I think subspecies should qualify for points and toward class completion, but color varieties and cultivars should not be eligible for additional points.



madmax said:


> I think we should sum it up by saying something like: The AHAP Chair reserves the right to reject stunted, algae covered, or unhealthy plants. Additionally, there may only be one species per bag.


Sounds OK to me.



madmax said:


> What does "Amount to be set by the AHAP committee." mean?


I took the text from the old rules. It means that we can update the amount of the cash donation when we see fit. I increased it from the old $2.50 to $3.00.



madmax said:


> If an article on propagation is written, does it only count towards the propagation of that plant, or does it also count towards the amount of articles required to reach certain levels of accomplishment?


Since I want to encourage writing articles I would say it counts for both that propagation and toward levels. But, I don't have a problem with doing it the other way either.



madmax said:


> There needs to be some type of documentation or proof of a sexual reproduction.


Agreed. At least showing the baby plants to an AHAP committee member.

Bill


----------



## BillW (Apr 23, 2005)

hooha said:


> I don't know how to use the multiple quote feature so.....


I just do manual editing to get that effect.



hooha said:


> When coming up with 3000 points for Grand Master, I averaged the points for a particular species at 15 points. For 3000 points, that's 200 species propogated to be a Grand Master. Take into the factor of 30 flowerings, and 10 sexual reproductions, then that's about 150 species of plants propogated. That's not an emense amount considering our hobby. I guess we can always see in a year or so and reasses then the points needed for different levels of accomplishment.


Yes, the rules we make now will not be unchangable. They really should be revaluated every year. Especially point values of plants.



hooha said:


> I like the natives class, but it is a little confusing. For the natives class, do these have to be taken from the wild? Can you choose which class your submission goes towards (eg L. palustris towards stem plants or natives)?


The plant does not have to be collected by the propagator, they just have to do some research to determine if it is native or not. Also I want to add a line to the AHAP form that would require people to identify the native land of the plant; this will increase the educational value of the experience.



Tim said:


> The native class was originally species endemic to the United States. I changed it to PA because it was a lot easier for me to do and the purpose of this class is to get people to go out into their local water ways and look for plants. I think we should make it the Tri-state area instead of the U.S. or PA. Another thing. Are we including bog plants into this category or are we sticking to plants that can grow under water for all or most of their life?


I don't see how we can require proof of wild collection. I think of the purpose of the class as making people realize how many execellent plants are native to the US.
I would say any plant that fits into any of the other categories (be it freshwater, brackish or bog) is appropriate, as long as it is a native plant.

Bill


----------



## madmax (Sep 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by *BillW*
> I don't see how we can require proof of wild collection. I think of the purpose of the class as making people realize how many execellent plants are native to the US. I would say any plant that fits into any of the other categories (be it freshwater, brackish or bog) is appropriate, as long as it is a native plant.


Yes I agree Bill. I didn't mean that people have to show proof of the plant being collected in the wild. I am fine with people propagating a store bought plant as long as it is a native plant. What I meant was that this class will help get people out in their local waterways to see what is growing.

Later,

Tim


----------



## madmax (Sep 29, 2004)

Here is my proposol for the Levels of Accomplishment in AHAP:

LEVELS OF ACCOMPLISHMENT 
Requirements for the levels of accomplishment are as follows: 

Novice Aquatic Horticulturalist: a total of 5 to 100 points

Beginning Aquatic Horticulturalist: a total of 100 points plus the following:
•	one (1) completed class

Aquatic Horticulturist: a total of 200 points plus the following:
•	two (2) completed classes
•	one (1) flowering or sexual reproduction

Senior Aquatic Horticulturist: a total of 400 points plus the following:
•	Three (3) completed classes
•	Four (4) flowerings
•	One (1) sexual reproduction
•	Two (2) articles, oral presentations, or artworks published in the newsletter.
•	One (1) Target species propagated

Expert Aquatic Horticulturalist: a total of 1,000 points plus the following:
•	five (5) completed classes
•	Ten (10) flowerings
•	Two (2) sexual reproductions
•	Five (5) articles, oral presentations, or artworks published in the newsletter.
•	Three (3) Target species propagated.

Master Aquatic Horticulturist: a total of 1,800 points plus the following:
•	Eight (8 ) completed classes
•	Twenty (20) flowerings
•	Four (4) sexual reproductions
•	Eight (8 ) articles, oral presentations, or artworks published in the newsletter.
•	Five (5) Target species propagated.

Grand Master Aquatic Horticulturist: a total of 2,500 points plus the following:
•	Completion of all classes 
•	Twenty-five (25) flowerings
•	Eight (8 ) sexual reproductions
•	Ten (10) articles, oral presentations, or artworks published in the newsletter.
•	Ten (10) Target species propagated.


Do we need to spell out a number and then show that number, e.g. Ten (10)? Please give me your thoughts and changes.

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

that sounds good with me.

For the natives class, I take it those plants will be removed from the other classes? (ie floating, stem, etc).


----------



## madmax (Sep 29, 2004)

hooha said:


> that sounds good with me.
> 
> For the natives class, I take it those plants will be removed from the other classes? (ie floating, stem, etc).


Actually, I think that we should give the option of putting a plant in which ever appropriate class he/she would like. As far as I know, it is that way now. When filling out the AHAP submission form, the person can just mark down which class he/she would like the plant to go into. The AHAP submission forms are also in need of an extensive update and redesign.

Later,

Tim


----------



## BillW (Apr 23, 2005)

madmax said:


> Actually, I think that we should give the option of putting a plant in which ever appropriate class he/she would like. As far as I know, it is that way now. When filling out the AHAP submission form, the person can just mark down which class he/she would like the plant to go into.


Yes, I agree. For example some plants are creeping shoot (class J) and also a bog plant (class H) , it is up to the propagator to choose which class gets the credit. It is not possible to submit the same plant into more than one class and get credit for each class. BAP has the same kind of thing so folk who are in BAP are used to the idea.



madmax said:


> The AHAP submission forms are also in need of an extensive update and redesign.


Very true.
Do we want to keep the section with the leaf form pictures?
I want to require that the native location of the plant be entered, I figure this has educational value and is useful info if someone wants to setup a biotope.
I can have a word doc (without leaf pics) of proposed new form ready by Wed.


----------



## BillW (Apr 23, 2005)

I haven't heard anything for a while.
Are there any more ideas for changes?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

I think we should ditch the leaf pictures, I'd also like to see an updated form for lighting (no CF/T5, and maybe even halide on the form currently)....and some other stuff I have to write in most of the time.

Lemme look over the form this week and i'll post more suggestions.


----------



## madmax (Sep 29, 2004)

Yes, there are more changes. I have just been slacking, plus Jean said that it doesn't have to be done until the end of October now. I am going to work on it a bit tonite, and then post the whole thing with changes in bold, so that we can all review it.


Later,

Tim


----------



## madmax (Sep 29, 2004)

Here is where the AHAP rules stand with changes. Changes that I recently made are in *Bold*. If you can, keep an eye out for misspellings and other problems.

AHAP Rules

PURPOSE
The purpose of the Aquatic Horticultural Award Program (AHAP) is: to promote the keeping and propagation of aquatic plants, aid in the recognition of plant species, encourage research, through the growth and propagation of different species, recognize achievements of individuals through awards, and disseminate information through GPASI's Finformation and through the general meetings.

AQUATIC PLANT DEFINED
An aquatic plant is one that exists in a submerged or floating state as a normal occurrence at some time during the course of any one complete growing season.
The main identification books which will be used for the AHAP program will be Baensch Aquarium Atlas volumes 1-3 and Aquarium Plants by Kristel Kasselmann. Back up books will be Tropica Catalogue Aquarium Plants - A Complete Introduction by Holger Windelov published by T.F.H. and A Fishkeepers Guide to Aquarium Plants by Barry James published by Tetra Press. Other references will be used as necessary for the identification of species. Freshwater algae are not eligible for inclusion in the program. Marine macro algae are eligible, but marine micro algae are not eligible.
THE AHAP COMMITTEE
The AHAP Chair shall be appointed by the GPASI President, and the remaining members shall be appointed by the AHAP Chair.
Function of the AHAP Committee
To oversee and enforce all rules and regulations governing AHAP, awarding points to qualifying members, maintaining records and presenting awards. The AHAP rules and regulations shall be reviewed and revised when necessary.
AHAP Checkers
Any person on the AHAP committee may verify the species of a submitted plant and any flowerings or sexual propagation, with the AHAP chair having final approval.

*** The AHAP Chair reserves the right to reject stunted, algae covered, or unhealthy plants. Additionally, *there may only be one species per bag.* ***
Amendments
The AHAP committee may make changes to these rules as they deem necessary, subject to the approval of the Board of Directors. Changes will be published to GPASI members. 
If there are changes to the requirements for completing a Class or achieving a Level of Accomplishment the Class or Level awards already achieved by current participants will not be changed. If the points listed for a species are revised any points previously awarded will not be changed.

ELIGIBILITY 
All members in good standing are eligible for AHAP. If any member should not renew their membership, awarded points will be kept on an "inactive list" until such time that they renew their membership.

TRANSFER MEMBERSHIPS - NEW MEMBERS ONLY 
Any person joining GPASI and transferring from another club will be allowed to transfer points from the other club only if that club's rules meet GPASI's AHAP criteria. These propagations must be verified by the transferring club. The points allocated will follow GPASI's AHAP. Certificates or awards will not be given for plants previously propagated or Classes already finished in another club. Full point credit for transferred propagations will be given toward a member's Level of Achievement.

REQUIREMENTS FOR PROPAGATION
The propagation process must be completed in the manner described below. 
1.	Growth that is simply continued growth of obtained plants does not count! Material turned in for AHAP must be from side shoots, new stems after trimming, runners or seeds.
2.	Regrowth of a seasonal plant does not count as a propagation; it is simply classified as a new growth (Examples are the Aponogeton sp.).
3.	A sufficient quantity of propagated plants must be turned in to qualify. 
a.	For small floating species about 1/2 cup (not including water) must be submitted. 
b.	For Class G, stem plants, the initial stem count shall be at least six stems, rooted or unrooted, and must be doubled as determined by the count of growing stems.
c.	Reproducing by the means of runners *(stolons), rhizomes, adventitious roots or adventitious shoots,* shall be recognized when four or more healthy plants are produced, which are capable of living independently from the parent plant. The parent plant must be alive and healthy.
*4.	All varieties and subspecies will be counted towards the total point value; however, only one variety or subspecies will count towards the completion of a class.
5.	If the species of a plant or macro-algae is not known, then the participant may not turn in the same genera without a species name more than once.
6.	If a species is capable of being in multiple classes, then the participant will indicate via the AHAP form which class he or she would like the species go into.*
7.	For a species too be recognized for propagation the participant must submit a completed AHAP form along with one or all of the following
a.	Plant or plants donated to the AHAP auction. Even If a plant is not donated to the AHAP auction the propagation must still be visually verified by a member of the AHAP committee
i.	If a plant is not submitted for auction a cash donation (currently: $3.00) will be required to help defer the cost of certificates and awards. Amount to be set by the AHAP committee.
b.	A written article on the propagation of the species, submitted for publication in the GPASI Finformation.
c.	A five to ten minute oral presentation on the propagation of the species.
i.	At least one month's prior notification to the AHAP Chair is required before an oral presentation can be scheduled. 
ii.	Photos or slides would be helpful to other members and are encouraged, but are not required.
d.	Completion of all 3 options (a, b and c) for a species will result in an additional points being awarded to the participant equal to the value of the propagation. This means an extra 40 points for a target species.
8.	Flowering, after proper verification, shall be awarded points. In view of the fact that the difficulty of propagating a plant is not always the same as the difficulty of getting it to flower the points awarded for flowering will be equal to the value of the asexual propagation of the particular plant species unless specified otherwise below.
a.	*The exceptions are: All Iris species, All blyxa species, All Aponogeton species, Sagittaria latifolia, Eichhornia crassipes.*
9.	Sexual reproduction will be recognized for one or more plants reproducing by sexual means from the aquarists own stock. Sexual propagation will be awarded 1.5 times the value of asexual propagation. Seeds and reproduced plants must be from the member's parent plant(s) and not obtained from a supplier or nursery. The reproduction of those plants propagating form spores (i.e. ferns and mosses) will be considered a sexual reproduction and shall be awarded 1.5 times the point value of the asexual propagation of the particular plant species. * In order to get credit for a sexual propagation, some type of proof (e.g. pictures) will be required.
*
Awards
1.	Plant Certificates will be awarded for each species successfully propagated.
2.	*Certificates* will be given for the completion of each AHAP Class.
3.	A Certificate will be given for the fulfillment of the requirements for the Level of Accomplishment of Beginning Horticulturalist.
4.	Plaques will be given for the fulfillment of the requirements for each Level of Accomplishment above Beginning Horticulturalist
5.	A Special award will be given for the completion of all classes.
6.	To encourage AHAP participants to propagate very difficult or rare plants, the AHAP Committee will award a plaque for the propagation of any species from the Target List. The plaque will be awarded following submission of a completed AHAP report, donation of the propagated plant for AHAP auction and submission of an article about the plant and its propagation written for GPASI publication.
7.	A lifetime GPASI membership will be awarded to anyone becoming a Grand Master Aquatic Horticulturalist. To maintain this title, the member must give a plant related oral presentation or write a plant related article at least once each calendar year. The member must also serve on the AHAP Committee.
8.	Other special awards may be given at the discretion of the AHAP Committee.

LEVELS OF ACCOMPLISHMENT 
Requirements for the levels of accomplishment are as follows:

Novice Aquatic Horticulturalist: a total of 5 to 100 points

Beginning Aquatic Horticulturalist: a total of 100 points plus the following:
•	one (1) completed class

Aquatic Horticulturist: a total of 200 points plus the following:
•	two (2) completed classes
•	one (1) flowering or sexual reproduction

Senior Aquatic Horticulturist: a total of *400 *points plus the following:
•	Three (3) completed classes
•	*Four (4)* flowerings
•	One (1) sexual reproduction
•	Two (2) articles, oral presentations, or artworks published in the newsletter.
*•	One (1) Target species propagated*

Expert Aquatic Horticulturalist: a total of *1,000* points plus the following:
•	five (5) completed classes
*•	Ten (10)* flowerings
•	Two (2) sexual reproductions
*•	Five (5)* articles, oral presentations, or artworks published in the newsletter.
*•	Three (3)* Target species propagated.

Master Aquatic Horticulturist: a total of *1,800* points plus the following:
•	Eight (8 ) completed classes
*•	Twenty (20)* flowerings
*•	Four (4)* sexual reproductions
*•	Eight (8 )* articles, oral presentations, or artworks published in the newsletter.
*•	Five (5)* Target species propagated.

Grand Master Aquatic Horticulturist: a total of *2,500* points plus the following:
•	Completion of all classes 
*•	Twenty-five (25) *flowerings
*•	Eight (8 )* sexual reproductions
*•	Ten (10)* articles, oral presentations, or artworks published in the newsletter.
*•	Ten (10) *Target species propagated.

Classes
There are *twelve (12)* classes A-*L*. Classes "A" - "H" and "J"-"*L*" are determined by biological types, which are artificial keys to groups of aquatic plants. They include a combination of factors which include mode of reproduction, structure and scientific classification. Class "I" includes all marine plants. Marine plants include many kinds of algae and a variety of grasses. If a species is eligible for more than one class the propagator must select which class to use in the propagation report.

Point value assignment
Plants are separated into point categories according to the following criteria - how difficult a plant is to grow and propagate according to the AHAP committee, the reputed difficulty of a plant according to other aquatic gardeners and aquarium literature, and how long propagation takes. Plants are assigned values of 5, 10, 15, or 20 points, with Targets being valued at 40 points. After the completion of a class the propagator continues to receive certificates and points for additional propagations in that class, but no further plaques will be awarded for that class.

Class Listings
The number of species required to complete a class are listed in parenthesis after the class description.
Class A - Most Small Surface & Near Surface Type Plants (6 species)
Small plants floating on the surface of the water. They typically have some parts reduced (roots, stems, or leaves) and for nourishment they are dependent on dissolved matter in the water. They are free floating and do not root to any substrate.

5 points: All Lemna species, Spirodella polyrhiza, Riccia fluitans, Wolffia arrhiza, all species not mentioned in other point groups.
10 points: Azolla caroliniana, Limnobium stoloniferum, Limnobium spongia, Limnobium laevigatum
15 points: Salvinia auriculata, *Salvinia molesta*
20 points: Salvinia cucullata
Targets: None.

Class B - Most Large Surface & Free Floating Type Plants (6 species)
Larger floating plants. Some have floating leaves exposed to the air and others like Ceratophyllum stay submerged but do not form true roots.

5 points: All Ceratophyllum species, Utricularia gibba, *Eichhornia crassipe*s
10 points: Ludwigia helminthorrhiza, Ludwigia sediodes, all species not mentioned in other point groups.
15 points: Pistia stratiotes and all Eichhornia species *(except E. crassipes)* 
20 points: All free floating Utricularia species *(except U. gibba)*.
Targets: Aldrovanda vesiculosa

Class C -All Sagittaria & Vallisernia Type Plants (6 species)
These are submersed plants with long leaves which are thread-shaped or ribbon-shaped, creating a rosette. They root on the bottom and flower on the surface of the water with the exception of male Vallisneria flowers.

5 points: Vallisneria spiralis
10 points: Eleocharis acicularis, Eleocharis parvula, Eleocharis vivipara, Sagittaria eatonii, Sagittaria graminea, Sagittaria subulata v. subulata, *all Vallisneria species (except V. spiralis),* all species not mentioned in other groups.
15 points: Subularia aquatica, *Blyxa japonica*
20 points: All Blyxa species (except Blyxa japonica), Cyperus helferi
Targets: *None.*

Class D - All Anubias, Aponogeton & Cryptocoryne Type Plants (6 species)
Rosette plants with their leaves submersed and with distinct petioles.

5 points: None
10 points: *Cryptocoryne wendtii, all varieties of Cryptocoryne walkeri, all varieties of Cryptocoryne beckettii, all varieties of Cryptocoryne crispatula*
15 points: Aponogeton ulvaceus, Aponogeton undulatus, all Anubias species and all Cryptocoryne species not mentioned in other groups.
20 points: *Cryptocoryne lingua, Cryptocoryne elliptica, Cryptocoryne griffithii, Cryptocoryne jacobsenii, Cryptocoryne nevillii, Cryptocoryne scurrilis, Cryptocoryne villosa,* All Aponogeton species not mentioned in other groups (except A. didistachyus in Class F) and all Lagenandra species.
Targets: Aponogeton berierianus, and Aponogeton madagascariensis, Cryptocoryne auriculata, *Cryptocoryne bogneri, Cryptocoryne bullosa, Cryptocoryne nurii, Cryptocoryne schulzei, Cryptocoryne thwaitesii, Cryptocoryne uenoi, Cryptocoryne versteegii,* Ottelia alismoides and Ottelia ulvifolia, *all Eriocaulon species.*

Class E - All Sword and Crinum Plants (5 species)
Rosette and bulb type plants.

5 points: None.
10 points: Echinodorus tenellus and all species not mentioned in other groups.
15 points: Crinum aquatica, Crinum natans, Crinum thaianum and all Echinodorus species not mentioned in other groups.
20 points: *Echinodorus portoalegrensis,* Samolus parviflorus
Targets: *Echinodorus subalatus*

Class F - Water Lily Type Plants (3 species)
Plants which root in the mud with the roots growing from a stout rootstock. The leaves have long petioles (stems) and they float on the surface of the water. The flowers are on the surface of the water, and the fruits sink after ripening.

5 points: Aponogeton distachyus
10 points:, all species not mentioned in other groups.
15 points: Barclaya longifolia, all Nuphar species, all Nymphaea species and Nymphoides aquatica.
20 points: All species of Orontium.
Targets: All species of Brasenia.

Class G - Stem Plants (10 species)
Plants with long stems with leaves which root in the mud. They are dependent on life in the water, but at the same time can have contact with the air. (floating leaves, immersed part of the stem and the blossoms). The roots must remain moist, but the stems can grow in or out of the water. Many aquarium species belong to this group.

5 points: all Elodea species, Hygrophila polysperma, *Rotala rotundifolia*
10 points: All Hygrophila species (except H. polysperma *and H. balsamica*) and all species not mentioned in other groups.
15 points: Cabomba caroliniana, Ludwigia glandulosa, *Rotala sp.'Colorata', Bacopa sp. 'Colorata', Hemigraphis traian, Ludwigia arcuata, Juncus repens, Rotala pusilla, Rotala sp. 'Nanjenshan'*, and all Myriophyllum species.
20 points: Hottonia palustris, Eichhornia diversifolia, Eichhornia azurea, Ammania species, Nesaea pedicillata, Cabomba furcata and Cabomba aquatica, *Rotala sp.'Goias', Rotala ramosior, Rotala sp. 'Vietnam'*
Targets: *All varieties of Ludwigia inclinata*, Pogostemon stellatus, Rotala wallichi, Rotala macrandra, Nesaea sp "red", *all Tonina species, Egleria fluctuans, Ludwigia sp. 'Guinea', Pogostemon helferi, Hemianthus callitrichoides*.

Class H - Most Bog Type Plants (8 species)
Shore plants living only in the partly emerged and terrestrial phases and bog plants. They typically have a short submerged stage. Normally grows with the water level below the surface, but the roots must reach the water level. The leaves are normally out of the water, but can tolerate being submerged for prolonged periods of time
5 points: Sparganium species, *All Iris species*
10 points: All species not mentioned in other groups.
15 points: Limnacharis flava
20 points: *None*
Targets: Regnellidium diphyllum

Class I - All Marine Plants (3 Green, 1 Red, 1 Brown, 2 vascular)
Marine Macroalga (Green, Red & Brown) and Grasses. Macroalga are large enough to be easily seen and examined. Microalga, which are not eligible include the many microscopic, mostly single-celled forms. The vascular marine plants are mostly flowering grasses. Some of these grasses can also tolerate brackish water, but all are included here.

Red Macro Algae (Rhodophyta)
5 points: None.
10 points: Galaxaura marginata
15 points: Galaxaura oblongata
20 points: All species of red macroalga not included in other point classes.
Targets: Acanthophora spicifera, Anotrichum barbatum, Asparagopsis taxiformis, Callithamnion cordatum, All Chondria species, All Dasya species, Dictyurus accidentalis,
Griffithsia globulifera, all Jania species, Martensia pavonia, and Trichogloepsis pedicellata

Green Macro Algae
5 points: Caulerpa mexicana, C. prolifera, C. racemosa var. peltata, C. racemosa var. racemosa, C. serularioides, C. toxifolia, Chaetomorpha linum, Enteromorpha flexuosa, 
10 points: *All Bryopsis species,* Caulerpa crassifolia, C. lanuginosa, C. serrulata, & C. taxifolia, all Chadtomorpha species, Cladophora prolifera, all Chaetomorpha species not in other groups, and Codium decorticatum
15 points: Batophora oerstedii, Caulerpa cupressoides & C. verticillata, all Chadtomorpha species, all Cladocephalus species, Codium repens, Dasycladus vermicularis, Dictyophaeria cavernosa, Neomeris annulata, All Penicillus species, All Rhipilea species, and All Ulva species
20 points: All species of green macroalga not mentioned in other point classes
Targets: All Chamaedons species, Cymopolia barbarta, Halimeda lacrimosa & H. opuntia, Ulvarua oxysperma,

Brown Macro Algae
5 points: None.
10 points: None.
15 points: None.
20 points: All species of brown macroalga not mentioned in other point classes.
Targets: Dictyota bartayresii, D. divaricata & D. linearis, Lobophora variegata, Rosenvingea intricata, and All Turbinaria species

Marine Vascular plants
5 points: 
10 points: Thalassia testudinim and all species of marine plants vascuclar plants not mentioned in other groups.
15 points: Halophila englemannii
20 points: Halophila decipiens
Targets: Any species reproduced by sexual reproduction; producing flowers, seeds and seedlings. *[[[This must be more specific]]]

*
Class J - Creeping Shoot Plants (5 species)
This class includes low growing plants that spread by a creeping shoot bearing a new leaf at a regular interval.

5 points: Marsilia quadrifolia, Marsilea mutica.
10 points: Hydrocotyle leucocephala, Hydrocotyle verticillata, Lilaeopsis brasiliensis, Lilaeopsis mauritiana, Lilaeopsis novae-zealandiae, Marsilia crenata, Marsilia drummondii, Ranunculus limosella, Sellaria radicans, all plants not mentioned in other groups.
15 points: Elatine triandra, Glossostigma diandra, Glossostigma elatinoides, 
20 points: Hydrocotyle vulgaris, Hydrocotyle sibthorpiodes, Marsilea species, Pilularia species, Utricularia tricolor, *Ranunculus inundatus*
Targets: None

Class K - Aquatic Ferns and Mosses (6 species)
This class contains all aquatic ferns and mosses not listed in other categories. All species herein grow under water as a normal circumstance.

5 points: *Taxiphyllum barbieri, all species of Ceratopterus, Marsilia quadrifolia, Marsilia mutica,* and all species of Microsorium
10 points: A*ll Marsilia species (except M. quadrifolia and M. mutica), all Taxiphyllum species (except T. barbieri), all Vesicularia species,* Bolbitis heudelotii, *all other species not mentioned in other groups*.
15 points: Bolbitis heteroclita, *Leptodictyum riparium, Amblystegium serpens, Fontinalis antipyretica*.
20 points: *Microsorum pteropus var. 'Philippine', All Fissiden species. *
Targets: All species of Isoetes.

Class L Native Plants (7 species)
Any freshwater or brackish species *that are endemic to Pennsylvania.* It cannot be an introduced species.

5 points: A*ll species of Elodea, Egeria densa, all species of Lemna, Lysimachia nummularia, all Spirodella species, Utricularia gibba, Vallisneria americana, all Wolffia species*
10 points: *All species of Eleocharis, all species of Najas, Lobelia cardinalis, Ludwigia palustris, All Polygonum species, Zosterella dubia, all species not included in other groups.*
15 points: *Hydrocotyle americana, Hydrocotyle ranunculoides, Hydrocotyle umbellata, Lindernia dubia, All Nuphar species, All Nymphoides species, All Myriophyllum species. *
20 points: *Rotala ramosior, Ranunculus aquatilis, Ranunculus flabellaris, All Utricularia species (U. exept gibba).*
Targets: *All species of Isoetes, Eriocaulon aquaticum
*.

Take a look and tell me what you think.

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Some things I noticed:



> 6. If a species is capable of being in multiple classes, then the participant will indicate via the AHAP form which class he or she would like the species go into.


how about "will indicate via the AHAP form which class is to be credited". Dangling participles (i.e go into) aren't the best.



> 8. Flowering, after proper verification, shall be awarded points. In view of the fact that the difficulty of propagating a plant is not always the same as the difficulty of getting it to flower the points awarded for flowering will be equal to the value of the asexual propagation of the particular plant species unless specified otherwise below.
> a. The exceptions are: All Iris species, All blyxa species, All Aponogeton species, Sagittaria latifolia, Eichhornia crassipes.


what happens in this exception?



> Class G - Stem Plants (10 species)
> Plants with long stems with leaves which root in the mud. They are dependent on life in the water, but at the same time can have contact with the air. (floating leaves, immersed part of the stem and the blossoms). The roots must remain moist, but the stems can grow in or out of the water. Many aquarium species belong to this group.
> 
> 5 points: all Elodea species, Hygrophila polysperma, Rotala rotundifolia
> ...


What points do H. balsamica receive? I also thing that Hygrophila sp. "red" should be higher than 10 points as it's a very slow grower.



> Class J - Creeping Shoot Plants (5 species)
> This class includes low growing plants that spread by a creeping shoot bearing a new leaf at a regular interval.
> 
> 5 points: Marsilia quadrifolia, Marsilea mutica.
> ...


"Marsilea" spellings incorrect in multiple places.



> Class L Native Plants (7 species)
> Any freshwater or brackish species that are endemic to Pennsylvania. It cannot be an introduced species.
> 
> 5 points: All species of Elodea, Egeria densa, all species of Lemna, Lysimachia nummularia, all Spirodella species, Utricularia gibba, Vallisneria americana, all Wolffia species
> ...


It might be a good idea to add a reference that people can use (either book or website) to determine which are natives. For example most Myriophyllum species are probably not natives, it's unclear from the above statement. It can be interpreted that all Myriophyllum species are considered native and can be submitted for this class.

Also that Ricciocarpus natans, is it a native?


----------



## madmax (Sep 29, 2004)

hooha said:


> how about "will indicate via the AHAP form which class is to be credited". Dangling participles (i.e go into) aren't the best.


I agree, that sounds much better.



hooha said:


> what happens in this exception?


I think it was supposed to be something like 1/2 the points of propagating that species. Now I don't think that we need any exceptions for flowerings since we raised the requirements in the levels of accomplishments.



hooha said:


> What points do H. balsamica receive? I also thing that Hygrophila sp. "red" should be higher than 10 points as it's a very slow grower.


I say H. balsamica is a 15 point plant and Hygrophila sp.'red' is a 20 point plant, possibly a target.



hooha said:


> "Marsilea" spellings incorrect in multiple places.


Oops, I'll make the correction.



hooha said:


> It might be a good idea to add a reference that people can use (either book or website) to determine which are natives. For example most Myriophyllum species are probably not natives, it's unclear from the above statement. It can be interpreted that all Myriophyllum species are considered native and can be submitted for this class.


Well if we keep the native class to strictly Pennsylvania plants then we can use _The Plants of Pennsylvania_ By Ann Fowler Rhoads and Timothy A. Block. I used this book to help me add all of the plants to the native class. It is excellent!



hooha said:


> Also that Ricciocarpus natans, is it a native?


Yes. I don't think it is an introduced species but I may be wrong. I still think that we need a lot of work on the native species class.

Later,

Tim


----------



## BillW (Apr 23, 2005)

madmax said:


> I think it was supposed to be something like 1/2 the points of propagating that species. Now I don't think that we need any exceptions for flowerings since we raised the requirements in the levels of accomplishments.
> Tim


Do we want to have some flowerings be of different point values?
Ease of propagation is not always the same as ease of flowering.

Bill


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

I think there should be a lower point value for easier-to-flower species, at the very least to show newbies like me which ones are easier with which to start.

On another note, what reference can I use to determine the different native Hyrdrocotyle species? I stole some from someone's lawn, I'd like to be able to identify it after going through the trouble. Luckily it was an old geezer who couldn't chase me. He could only shake his fist at me as he waddled down his sidewalk


----------



## BillW (Apr 23, 2005)

hooha said:


> On another note, what reference can I use to determine the different native Hyrdrocotyle species? I stole some from someone's lawn, I'd like to be able to identify it after going through the trouble. Luckily it was an old geezer who couldn't chase me. He could only shake his fist at me as he waddled down his sidewalk


There are some pics here:
Hydrocotyle species -- Center for Aquatic and Invasive Plants

Info on several species here:
Aquatic Weeds

This link also has some interesting native plant info:
USA Native Plants


----------



## madmax (Sep 29, 2004)

There is a lot about Hydrocotyle in The Plants of Pennsylvania By Ann Fowler Rhoads and Timothy A. Block. Also try

browse taxa

This is a pretty good website for plants.

Later,

Tim


----------



## madmax (Sep 29, 2004)

A couple questions on the new AHAP rules:

1) If you propagate a plant and then you later sexually propagate the same plant do you get any extra points for the sexual propagation since sexual propagations are worth 1.5 times the amount of a regular propagation?

2) Requirements for propagation 7 b states that you can write an article for publication in the GPASI news letter in order to receive credit for propagation of a plant. Should we require some proof of propagation? e.g. bring in plants to the auction for the AHAP committee to see, or maybe just a picture of the plants.

3) In my experience Penthorum sedoides is a rather challenging pant to grow under water, however it grows very well out of water. Same with Ammania latifolia. Should plants like these have a bigger point value for submersed cultivation? 


Please excuse any bad wording or grammer. I feel as if I am about to fall asleep as I am writing this reply to thread.

Later,

Tim


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

go to bed fooo!

1) yes

2) yes

3) yes, I think. I didn't know we can submit emersed plants for points....


I can forgive the "grammer" errors but work on the spelling!


----------



## BillW (Apr 23, 2005)

madmax said:


> A couple questions on the new AHAP rules:
> 
> 1) If you propagate a plant and then you later sexually propagate the same plant do you get any extra points for the sexual propagation since sexual propagations are worth 1.5 times the amount of a regular propagation?
> 
> ...


1) Yes, you should get points for propagating a plant sexually after you have propagated it asexually. The real question is should you wind up with:
A) 1 + 1.5 = 2.5 times the point value or
B) just 1.5 times the poing value

2) Yes, proof of propagation is required. There should be a phrase in the rules like: "Even If a plant is not donated to the AHAP auction the propagation must still be visually verified by a member of the AHAP committee."

3) In my experience many plants are easier to grow emersed than submersed. Indeed the plant farms use emersed culture whenever possible to speed up growth. While it is easy to tell with some species that they were grown emersed that may not be true for all plants. Which means that it would be difficult to enforce the point difference for all species. Is the difference worth the extra effort in having different point values for submersed asexual propagation, emersed asexual propagation and sexual propagation?

Later,
Bill


----------

